# Resistencia control opto-triac



## Loktar (Ago 4, 2009)

A alguien se le ocurre para qué sirve la resistencia de 330 ohms entre los terminales G y MT2 del triac?

Saludos.


----------



## kuropatula (Ago 4, 2009)

Es un pull down, sin ella el gate quedaría "al aire".


----------



## Loktar (Ago 4, 2009)

Pero el triac no se activa por corriente?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola.
El triac dentro del MOC necesita una corriente mínima de mantenimiento, después de disparar al triac externo, para eso está la resitencia de 330 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Todo está en la hoja de datos (datasheet)


----------



## Loktar (Ago 4, 2009)

Si no es mucha molestia elaficionado, podés decirme en qué parte se encuentra esa información? no la encontré yo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola.

IH Holding current 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Loktar (Ago 4, 2009)

y cuál es el objetivo de esta corriente de mantenimiento? osea, por qué se necesita?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola.
Cuando no se llega a esa corriente el triac deja de funcionar o no se activa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rednaxela (Ago 5, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Cuando no se llega a esa corriente el triac deja de funcionar o no se activa.


humm creo que no te expresaste bien porque es al revés: cuando el triac este disparado (enciendiendo un bombillo etc )y si por alguna razón se disminuye la corriente de ánodo a cátodo y ella llega a estar por debajo de la corriente de mantenimiento (IH) el triac(para el tiristor también) entra es estado de bloqueo, simplemente deja de funcionar.

Pero no nos olvidemos de la corriente de enganche (IL) la cuál es la corriente mínima a la que sí tenemos que llegar (y sobrepasarla moderanamente claro)de ánodo a cátodo con la cuál se puede disparar el triac y enseguida quitar la corriente de GATE y él sigue en estado de conducción o "funcionando", si por alguna razón no alcanzamos la IL y quitamos la corriente de GATE el triac entra en estado de bloqueo. mira una imagen que dejo .
Esa imagen corresponde a la de un TIRISTOR pero no hay problema también aplica para los triac's solo que le tiristor funciona en el cuadrante 1 y el triac en el 1 y 3.


EDIT: todo lo que he dicho  ánodo y cátado es para el tiristor porque para el triac no existe ánodo y cátado, el triac es MT1 y MT2 pero los conceptos que he descrito si aplican para los dos


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 4, 2020)

Buenas noches, tengo una duda. ¿Como se calcula la resistencia de gate? ¿Los cálculos serían iguales para un par de tiristores en configuracion back to back? 

Saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2020)

En teoría si.
La verdad es que da bastante igual el valor en esa configuración, en cuanto el triac dispara la resistencia deja de actuar.
La pega es que si el triac no dispara la resistencia se quema, claro que sí no dispara suele ser que está roto, y ya te da lo mismo cambiar solo el triac o triac + resistencia.

Por cierto que he montado como mil sin la resistencia de 330 funcionando 24/7 conmutando 1 vez por minuto sin problemas.
Yo monté como mil pero la competencia varias decenas o centenas de miles con la misma configuración.

Funcionaban perfectamente.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 5, 2020)

Buenos días.
Tengo un módulo de scr funcionando adjunto el datasheet, estoy usando el circuito que adjunto como imagen, este conmuta en el paso por cero para evitar el incremento brusco de la corriente, funciona bien lo he cargado con un motor de 1hp solo quisiera saber calcular esa resistencia de acuerdo a la sensibilidad del scr. He estado leyendo el pdf que también adjunto (ultimo) donde aparecen unas fórmulas para un optotrabsistor quisiera saber que valor tomo como VDD1 de la página 22 ya que se alimenta de la propia red no?


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 6, 2020)

Buenas noches.
Tengo una duda, hay parámetros que no comprendo a cabalidad. El pdf que envie me da los cálculos que cuanta corriente puedo manejar en una carga en esta configuración, es 41% mas que la corriente rms de los tiristores, según la nota de aplicación de ST que adjunte.

Quiero saber que es It(av) a ciencia cierta y en palabras mundanas, no soy técnico ni ingeniero solo me gusta leer. 

Como se relaciona It(av) con It(rms), es acaso la temperatura? Pues la corriente que el dispositivo puede manejar está relacionada con la temperatura. 

Gracias


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 6, 2020)

Vaya, parece que no hay respuesta, talvez los mods elijen temas favoritos para responder. Espero que esto sea una falacia. Tal ves mi imaginación vuela pero hay temas que se hunden sin respuesta,  y pierde el sentido este foro. Por que tenemos moderadores en este en la página?. tal vez es tediosa la gran cantidad de información a procesar pero la incapacidad no es motivo de ineficacia.
Pdt: no es el único tema sin respuesta, si no tiene respuesta por favor incluyan en la admisión que temas pueden responder los mod gracias.

Bendiciones. 🙄
Estoy molesto, ya es habitual escribir sin respuesta salvo de algunas personas muy amables a las que molesto en privado.

Saludos espero repuesta pronto....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2020)

Si no se contesta a lo mejor es porque no se sabe la respuesta.

La tarea del moderador como tal es controlar los desmanes (y crreme que conmigo tienen trabajo) no contestar dudas, si contestan dudas lo hacen en calidad de "forero de a pié"),

Eres libre de pensar lo que quieras pero yo no veo "mano negra" en los hilos sin respuestas.

En mi caso nunca he usado un MOC con tiristores.
Si que lo he usado con triacs y ha dado bastante lo mismo el valor de la resistencia y tiene bastante sentido; la resistencia solo actúa en el momento en el que se dispara, y en mi caso se disparaba "siempre", no hacía control de fase, así que en cuanto el triac gordo conduce, la resistencia deja de actuar, por lo tanto el valor dá relativamente igual, solo influirá en el ángulo de desfase del disparo, si es muy alta, aunque se quiera el disparo será "tarde", cuando la tensión sea suficientemente alta para poder disparas al triac "gordo", y eso pasara si o si porque 325V son muchos V para que en algún momento se dispare...

A mi me ha venido muy bien este post porque hace tiempo que buscaba el circuito para disparar dos tiristores y no era capaz de volverlo a encontrar; en su día lo ví y lo perdí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> *Vaya, parece que no hay respuesta, talvez los mods elijen temas favoritos para responder.* Espero que esto sea una falacia. Tal ves mi imaginación vuela pero hay temas que se hunden sin respuesta,  y pierde el sentido este foro. Por que tenemos moderadores en este en la página?. tal vez es tediosa la gran cantidad de información a procesar pero la incapacidad no es motivo de ineficacia.
> Pdt: no es el único tema sin respuesta, si no tiene respuesta por favor incluyan en la admisión que temas pueden responder los mod gracias.
> 
> Bendiciones. 🙄
> ...


Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, *! Paciencia ¡*, puede ser que:

1) Nadie vio tu consulta.
2) El tema sea aburrido.
3) La pregunta sea mala.
4) Nadie sabe la respuesta.
6) Nadie tiene ganas de escribir la respuesta.
7) Nadie tiene tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
8) Todas las anteriores.

Lo que no podes hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles, cosa que hace tu comentario.

*Normas del Foro 2.7* Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.

Además ¿ Por que presupones que los Moderadores tienen *"La obligación"* de responderte ?


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 7, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Tengo una duda, hay parámetros que no comprendo a cabalidad. El pdf que envie me da los cálculos que cuanta corriente puedo manejar en una carga en esta configuración, es 41% mas que la corriente rms de los tiristores, según la nota de aplicación de ST que adjunte.
> 
> Quiero saber que es It(av) a ciencia cierta y en palabras mundanas, no soy técnico ni ingeniero solo me gusta leer.
> ...



Lo que pasa es que solo atendemos de lunes a viernes , los sábados y domingos no se trabaja 

El It(av) es el valor promedio de la corriente en estado activado sinusoidal continua máxima, cuya frecuencia es entre 40 a 60 Hz del ángulo de conducción en 180 °, el cual no debe excederse incluso con enfriamiento intensivo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2020)

Leé el documento adjunto.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Leé el documento adjunto.



No quiero hacer Off Topic bueno un poquito pero esa documentación que compartiste* *Dr. Zoidberg es de las mejores de Grudilec, se aprende bastante con:

EL MUNDO DEL AUTOMATISMO ELECTRÓNICO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Vaya, parece que no hay respuesta, talvez los mods elijen temas favoritos para responder. Espero que esto sea una falacia. Tal ves mi imaginación vuela pero hay temas que se hunden sin respuesta,  y pierde el sentido este foro. Por que tenemos moderadores en este en la página?. tal vez es tediosa la gran cantidad de información a procesar pero la incapacidad no es motivo de ineficacia.
> Pdt: no es el único tema sin respuesta, si no tiene respuesta por favor incluyan en la admisión que temas pueden responder los mod gracias.
> 
> Bendiciones. 🙄
> ...



Vaya que hay métodos para ganarse la simpatía , empatía , etc. Aquí el participante demuestra ser un entrenado de años a tal fin. Mis aplausos !

Los mods , hacemos ésto gratuitamente porque nos gusta , ésto incluye la "parte mala" , de moderar , acomodar , re-acomodar , encauzar , guiar . . .  la parte que leemos y nos informamos al igual que cualquier otro forista , y la parte dónde contestamos dudas al igual que cualquiera de los 93,632 participantes.

Le hago notar que además de los 10 moderadores  a los que hace referencia , si no le contestó ninguno de los 93622 participantes . . . :



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . puede ser que:
> 
> 1) Nadie vio tu consulta.
> 2) El tema sea aburrido.
> ...


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 7, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Tengo una duda, hay parámetros que no comprendo a cabalidad. El pdf que envie me da los cálculos que cuanta corriente puedo manejar en una carga en esta configuración, es 41% mas que la corriente rms de los tiristores, según la nota de aplicación de ST que adjunte.
> 
> Quiero saber que es It(av) a ciencia cierta y en palabras mundanas, no soy técnico ni ingeniero solo me gusta leer.
> ...


hell_fish  estuve leyendo el documento que adjuntaste, y según el fabricante se emplea la IL(avg) {que es la corriente promedio de la carga del circuito] para hacer los cálculos de disipación de potencia en el SCR porque es muy importante (y también por lógica) que el dispositivo trabaje lo más fresquito posible. La manera de proceder y hacer los cálculos para lograr que el dispositivo trabaje bien {lo más fresco posible, que no le influyan las altas temperaturas en su funcionamiento} están desde la página 6 hasta la 12 del documento! 
Te aconsejo que tomes calma con eso porque hay que emplear varias fórmulas y también fijarse bien en la topología de control que se está utilizando porque {esto es importante} de eso dependen los valores que aparecen en la tabla  no-1 de la página 9 del documento. 
De hecho, en la página 8 el fabricante deja bien claro que los valores de It(RMS) y It(AVG) son para un ángulo de conducción de 180° o lo que es lo mismo que el parámetro td= 0ms (significa que el dispositivo conducirá durante los 180° de la alterna) 
Te repito, la tabla no-1 de la página 9 da fórmulas de acuerdo a la topología usada, donde en algunos casos en dichas fórmulas está el parámetro td como variable (que hay que usar un valor. ¿cuál? El que tú escojas😅)  
En la página 10 ponen un ejemplo del SCR TS-110 en las que además de dar sus especificaciones también te dan la gráfica(es la figura 5 que está en la página 11)  en la que relaciona la potencia disipada VS It(AVG) para diferentes ángulos de conducción y se ve claramente  en el ejemplo donde dice: 
"TS110 conduction losses with 0.65 A average current (or 1 A RMS current) = 0.8 W"

En español sería: "Las pérdidas por conducción en el ST110 con 0.65 A de promedio (esto es It(AVG) = 0.65 A)  o (1A de corriente RMS It(RMS) = 1A ) son de 0.8 W" 

¿Porqué dice 1A RMS? Fíjate en la primera línea de la tabla 1, dice:
"Para un half-wave o media onda y con td=0 tienes la It(AVG) = Ip/π 
Y en la página 8 se define Ip = 2*It(RMS)  entonces como en el ejemplo se sabe que con
 It(AVG) = 0.65 A si haces los cálculos
 👉  It(AVG) = 2*It(RMS)/π 
 👉  It(RMS) = It(AVG)*π/2
 👉  It(RMS) = 0.65 * π/2 
 👉  It(RMS) ~ 1A 

Si miras el gráfico que te hablo ves que para la curva de 180° td=0ms  (que es el peor caso ya que estaría conduciendo los 180°) para 0.65A It(AVG) en el eje horizontal, en el eje vertical tienes 0.8W de potencia a disipar en el dispositivo. 

Lo último y ya termino:😂
Esto que tienes es una nota de aplicación, que ayuda a saber relacionar el tema de la potencia con las corrientes, las fórmulas a usar para los cálculos. En realidad esto no es un datasheet de un dispositivo específico. 

Espero haber podido ayudar y por favor si alguien ve un error en lo que dije por favor escriban y comenten para corregir las fallas😅
Saludos🤓


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 8, 2020)

Buenos días. 
Genial, excelentes respuestas, gracias por tomarse el tiempo de responder de verdad que se aprende mucho en este foro. Solo es cuestión de tener un poco de paciencia, a veces nos desesperamos, se aprecia mucho que sean tan comprensivos.

Bendiciones.


----------

